

Papert―logo in your browser - b-man
http://logo.twentygototen.org/

======
spatulon
I came across this site a year or so ago and really enjoyed using it to
discover and draw various well-known fractals.

Here are a few programs I made with it. For some reason I tried to write them
in a pure-ish functional style, accepting that the turtle has to move and turn
but avoiding the "cheat" commands like setxy (placing the turtle at an
absolute position) or make (setting a variable). Note that the default is to
'run normally'. You might want to click 'stop program' and then 'run fast'.

* Sierpinski triangle: <http://logo.twentygototen.org/83EGZPPC>

* Sierpinski carpet: <http://logo.twentygototen.org/4c5iy9iU>

* Sierpinski arrowhead curve: <http://logo.twentygototen.org/hYDSZt8h>

* Hilbert curve: <http://logo.twentygototen.org/CFyUSzqG>

* Hexaflake: <http://logo.twentygototen.org/AJeuVkKc>

~~~
Torn
this tree (found it on the 'recent' tab) is amazing:
<http://logo.twentygototen.org/CayQ5WNa>

~~~
tef
Here is the sieve of erastosthenes in logo:

<http://logo.twentygototen.org/HxD0BYNH>

And this is rather surprising

<http://logo.twentygototen.org/PQD5ksVB>

------
zaidf
Wow. Just wow. Brought back memories from elementary school! I totally
despised my computer class where we were taught logo. During the exam I walked
in completely clueless. Not knowing anything and having tonnes of time in
front of the screen, I started typing some commonsense words and numbers and
_BOOM!_ stuff started showing up on my screen. I passed the exam--thanks for
the geniuses who made a truly simple language an idiot kid could figure out!

~~~
mahmud
I used it before I knew it was a programming language. I got it in a game disk
and it came with a "cheatsheet". I learned the combinations in a few minutes
and had it drawing things. Pretty soon, 2-3 days, I grabbed a math book to
lookup formulas :-)

------
tef
It is available on google code: <http://code.google.com/p/papert>

It is also in some serious need of attention after being plagued by spambots.

If anyone fancies hacking on it I will happily add them to the svn
repository/google app engine.

~~~
mahmud
Hey Thomas, I was gonna volunteer to add a few mathematical routines, I needed
ABS and RANDOM to play with it, but I got the sources and found out they're in
there, just not documented :-)

Interested parties can read logo.js; search the file for addCommand,
addTurtleCommand, addPrimitive, addInfix, etc.

I see you have s-exp parsing in your TODO list, perhaps I can take that for a
task. Along with some documentation. Otherwise it looks great :-)

~~~
tef
I've added the email in your profile to the project

------
dimarco
This is depressing. I spent the last 3 nights working on this same idea,
except it was closer to Python's turtle module than Logo, and it used Google's
Closure library.

Oh well, I'll continue on.

~~~
b-man
Well, I'm sure you could help out the project instead of building another one,
or you could just continue on :)

------
Locke
It seems like I've run across a couple implementations of Logo in javascript
recently. Here's another:

<http://www.calormen.com/Logo/>

And, here's one that uses svg instead of canvas:

<http://www.amberfrog.com/logo/>

I think it'd be a lot of fun to do webapp for creating and sharing artwork
made in Logo -- with a bunch of github-like social features. Or, maybe
Facebook integration?

------
jcdreads
Logo was my favorite thing about 4th and 5th grade, and I've not touched Logo
code since then. Having not touched it in the 25-odd intervening years, my
memories of struggling to hold a whole program design in my head are
relatively clear; and it is _amazing_ how much easier programming is now.
Something to remember if my kids start wanting me to teach them to program a
couple of years from now.

